# reloaded shotgun shells



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i want to reload 12 and 20's what do i need to get started? how does one reload ( steps ) i dont need details, just the steps. any estamate of cost?

advantages?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

What type of shooting are you planning to do. I use my 12 ga for duck and geese and my 20 for dove, rabbit and all other birds. There are a couple of companies that sell starter kits for reloading. Do you have any equipment?

Reloading does not save much money now but you can fine tune your shotgun loads to get the best shell possible for the job.

:beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The last batch of 12 ga I loaded up a few years ago cost about $0.35 each.

Win AA hull
Win 209 primer
35.0 gr blue dot
RP-12 wad
and 550 of 4 shot. It fills up the shot cup


----------

